# Deals!!!



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought this thread would be best put in here seeing the deals I found over the weekend. I am soooo freekin excited about them!!!

Check out this pic:









I got all of that for under 25.00 Canadian... A pile of Junk you say??? OOOHHH NOOOOOO

The spot bases sell for a 2 pack for 25.00 at Walmart - I got 6. The spots themselves are 3 -5 each (I got all 7 for .50 each) And everything works.... The silver bowl is actually a Spotlight to put a spot lamp in.

The basket of Christmas lights were only 1.00 - no those will probably used for my hedges at Christmas...

I got my annual trophy and my plaque I ve been meaning to make to do an overall annual winners plaque for my Halloween party.

Green String of Christmas lamps for the inside of my cauldron.

A huge pkg of Dryer vent tubing (great for spiders).

My favorite buy was the sensor with spots. I got that for 3.00. My hubby can rig up the sensor to a pnumatic prop eventually and they lights.. well they can be more spots for me as I need them.

I got all this at the "Reuse Centre" in Burlington... Oh ya I almost forgot I got 11 feet of PVC pipe as well ....

I cant wait to go back!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

All Wally World buys?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

nope a "reuse" centre. It was like a huuuuugggeeee garage sale. It was great!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good shopping there HR. I see Halloween in all of it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm with Vlad, excellent shopping. That cat mask by the way, scares me.


----------

